# Anyone driving a Chevy Blazer with rideshare?



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Keep looking into getting a Blazer after regrets of not test driving it and reserving a special all wheel drive Camry instead. Worried about the bumpiness of the passenger ride with a family Rav4 but that suv is 8+ years outdated. Seemed ok when I rode in the back of a Blazer in a dual test drive/ride, but that was down basic rough SoCal roads. It's a little strange with no back headrest for the middle rider, but there's no hump on the floor to straddle over the transmission. Also losing a bit of gas mileage along with slightly less safety ratings in crash tests etc. Only saw 1 original post about a Blazer on here a couple years ago, when they were being unveiled with the 2019 refresh. Wonder if my 4.94 would go up with the cool Camaro turned SUV looking ride, or down if it is bumpier. Also has narrower windows which is why I'm set on getting the convenience option with blind spot & rear cross traffic alert. But the front end crash/pedestrian detection starts in the middle LT2 class which is harder to get than LT1 which is now being bumped into 2022s. Think the passenger hip/shoulder with is similar at better measurement maybe 3/4 inch narrower but also an inch or 2 more legroom plus rear reclining seat options. Most likely will get used or wait until the chip upcharge gibberish goes down. Had a 2005 that lasted to 205,000 miles when the fuel injection system went out so a mechanic bought it cheap and sold it after repairs. Just had to do the regular maintenance (no rideshare until I got a car after it with a couple years used 2015 Corolla.)


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This is a very common truck at the airport q here. with lyft drivers .


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Customer has a 2020, nice looking, but I know he's had a ton of issues with the A/C not working properly, they had to replace the main vent controller inside the dash twice in the first year


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Saw some of those a/c replacing issues popup in Carfax reports. Sounds like 2021s have a power steering gear issue as well with product quality situations. Might be making the switch if a dealer can get the payments lower than my loaded Camry.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Kia had a big problem with their A/C's for years. They never addressed the problem, but a service bulletin was issued. Chevy Blazer is a beautiful SUV though.


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

You need to figure out what your true costs are....

What Is the Total Cost of Owning a Car? - NerdWallet

New (or even newer) cars should never be considered for RideShare, it's a losing proposition.

You have to assume 100% depreciation after 4 - 5 years of RS...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I would almost consider upsizing to the Traverse, you'll have more seating and I think it qualifies for higher platforms than base rates


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

sorry domestic cars suck a*s and gas....toyota...the end


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Why people buy nice expensive cars for rideshare is still beyond me ...


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

Syn said:


> Why people buy nice expensive cars for rideshare is still beyond me ...


I make the same in my 2008 Chrysler 300 with 270k miles as someone with a $500 car note! 😄


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Syn said:


> Why people buy nice expensive cars for rideshare is still beyond me ...


With used car prices going through the roof now, there really isn't a car you can buy that is economical for rideshare. If your car is still running and has a frame that isn't rusted through, you might as well keep it running...even if it means dropping a few thousand dollars on powertrain repairs. Even a presentable used car with 100k miles will go for $10k right now, or more. And there's no guarantee that $10,000 car will have less problems than your paid-for beater with 200,000 miles on it.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

So far my rating has gone up higher than it was when I got the Blazer. Was 3.94 or 3.95 now 3.97 and only getting compliments over a month. Some say they're actually tired of common Camrys etc. The new Blazers got more passenger space, but a narrow windows hope taller people don't knock their head on the roof getting in or out. The newer 4 cylinder Blazer engines will get up to 29 highway gas mileage.


----------

